#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-03-17
<mistya> Hallo! I'm an italian! I'm sorry for my bad english.. I'm search a .deb of transmission for my Dapper Drake. Do you can help me?
<mistya> Hallo! I'm an italian! I'm sorry for my bad english.. I'm search a .deb of transmission for my Dapper Drake. Do you can help me?
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-03-19
<charles_> hey motu's... how do I set Transmission up for Ubuntu translation via translations.launchpad.net?
